
An App Helped Rescue 37,000 Hurricane Victims. It's Ready for Florence - DoreenMichele
https://www.king5.com/amp/article?section=news&subsection=nation-world&headline=an-app-helped-rescue-37000-hurricane-victims-its-ready-for-florence&contentId=507-593678047
======
CitizenTekk
An app that saves life rather than give you numerous updates. Hat's down to
the gentleman. It really gives initiative to other people to help others
during the time of need. Really great.

